

Forrester Calls Google's Chromebook 'Corporate Idiocy' - hornokplease
http://www.pcworld.com/article/228849/Forrester_calls_Google_s_Chromebook_corporate_idiocy.html

======
braindead_in
Any product which tends to disrupt your behavioral patterns is written off by
experts. If we had believed the experts, the iPod should have been a big
failure, right?

